# Iphone 4 "no sim installed" problem



## Abusiddiqueg (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi, 
Please I need help on how to fix this annoying error my iPhone 4 gives me. The iPhone is factory unlocked but sometimes when I'm using it, it'll just bring an error that no SIM card is installed or sometimes sim failure, but if i remove the sim and put it back it'll be ok. The problem is increasing by the day, before it gives that error once in a week but now it does it everyday. I have used tape but it still does it. Please any contribution will be highly appreciated because I'm frustrated with the problem. Thanks


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

You could try cleaning off the contacts on the SIM card with a pencil eraser... but it is likely that the SIM is not making contact with the pins inside the tray.


----------



## ElizabethLotus (Mar 23, 2013)

Go to general settings- about- towards the bottom is diagnostic and usage data, click this option, follow it to the log. In this log, there should only be logs called awdd logs (apple working daily directory), I'd bet you'll see crash logs and aggregation logs. I've (I'm an apple IT consultant) seen this issue a few times. It is often caused by Trojans infecting iOS systems. Is your Bluetooth periodically on as well? I have had to mess with many infected systems, and the unlocked seem more susceptible. There are many ways to clean a phone, but your logs don't lie.


----------



## nha_ngheo (Mar 13, 2013)

you can try to remove sim card and reset network settings (not losing data), after that re-plugin the sim to see result


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

one trick is to put a piece of scotch tape on the back of the sims.

--------------------------

oops just noticed the date of the original post....hopefully it is fixed by now.


----------

